# My New Track



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi to everyone! I haven't posted on here in who knows how long but I've kept up with threads as much as I could. I am proud to present my track that I've been diligently working on for a while now. I didn't get to work on it for almost a year due to uncontrollable circumstances but I've hit it hard in the last couple months. Next up is structures and the computer lap timing.

It's all Tomy track with a slightly altered Greg Braun design which he displays on his site. Each lane length is just shy of 50'. Table size is 5' x 12'. Hope y'all like.

Pat


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice layout Pat. Looks clean and fast!

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done!
I'm envious!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Looks like fun..........*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks gang! I have had absolutely nothing but a good time building this thing. I'm finally at a point though where I need to make a decision each time I go to the basement...do I run some cars or work on the next detail of the track? LOL

Still needs some massaging in certain sections of the track to satisfy me but it's fully functional.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Pat
Your track looks great and I would agree about how hard it would be to decide which to do, run laps or tweak the layout. What did you use for your turn borders they look alot better than the ones I used?
Thanks
Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nicely done track. Post more pics when you start adding details to it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

aelancaster said:


> Pat
> What did you use for your turn borders...?


Thanks!

Borders are made from foam core posterboard available from Staples. It's not quite the same 1/4" height as the track so I ended up applying double stick tape (thicker variety) for both shimming and attaching to the table surface. The stuff cuts very nicely with a SHARP x-acto knife. The red stripes are simply vinyl electrical tape.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Pat, I might have to try that. The rubber stuff I am using has to be covered with white vinyl tape and then red squares on top of that, needless to say after a few temp cycles it shrinks and does not look so hot.  
Andy


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Whens the first race? Inquiring minds want to know. Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*sweet*

Sweet lookin track.. :thumbsup: 
Looks like a Tjet blast track. Lots of curves.. Would love to cut a fray car loose on that.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Sundance said:


> Whens the first race? Inquiring minds want to know. Tim :thumbsup:


LOL...You just made me realize that if I held a race with people such as yourself who have been racing for a while now, I would almost have to sit out due to not having any cars tuned for racing. Anything I have has been in storage for years except for the super G's that came in the International sets I purchased as the basis for this thing.

So what are the cars of choice nowadays for running in organized races? I see quite a bit about T-jets and not so much about magnet cars.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice layout!

As for what people are running in organized races, it just depends on the group of guys you have to be perfectly honest.

I race in a group up here in Seattle that runs the Scale Auto/BSRT G3 Superstock cars and G-Jets. We also have a smaller subset of that group that likes to run the fray T-Jet style cars once in a while and go the the Fray in Ferndale once a year.

I see other guys running just magna-traction cars, some just Wizzards, etc, etc. So it really just comes down to the cars you like and want to run on your track.

Of course if you like cars that no one else wants to run, you may be doing a lot of racing by yourself, so maybe a group decision is the best way to go.  

However you decide, just have fun with it.....


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply and that's kind of what I assumed.

When I was heavy into slots back in the early 80s, pretty much everyone ran magna-tracs and g plus cars. So obviously that's the majority of what's in my cases. I find the super g's interesting to tinker with.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The HOSERS (HO Scale Electric Racing Socitiy) together since 97. We have been racing Stock t-jets , JLTO, Magna-traction, X-traction, Box stock LL and super stock. A/FX Nut and MT Yoder are part of this group along with Mr Willys gasser.
:dude: 
Tim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

LR,
What did you use for your lane striping? rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I thought about buying Tracktape but I went with paint instead. I first tried using Testor's paint pens/markers since I had a couple laying around but they were worthless due to inconsistent paint flow to the tip. I then purchased Uni-Paint brand paint markers from Staples. These are made by Sanford who also makes Sharpie markers. I bought a 6 pack of assorted colors. They worked wonderfully!  

I used some lengthy scrap pieces of extruded vinyl that would fit down into the slot for a straightedge and also a couple pieces of laminated posterboard for the curves. It would also fit down into the slot yet conform to whatever curve I had to paint. 

The red and blue were outstanding with one simple coat while the yellow and white.........could use a second coat but they still look good.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Lig,

Looks really great!! Is that indoor/outdoor that you used for the underlayment?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Rudy.

No, that is not. This is simply some model railroading grass mat material (came in rolls) which I then glued to the table top. Upon further review, I don't know that I would go with it again. I like the look and all but it tends to easily flake off which means I have to vacuum the track more than I would had I gone with something else. 

I'm thinking of spraying all the exposed areas of matting with some kind of sealer in order to bind it all together and make it less susceptible to flaking off. 

Since these pics were taken, I have gotten the computer timing up and running which means I have a bridge set up over the short straight section right before the hairpin. It is so cool having that thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck with the sealer. Sounds like it should work out okay. 

Congrats on the timer. I'm sure it's a blast!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Use "matte medium" as a fixative. Available at most hobby stores or artsy craftsy place. If your gonna do it ya might as well add a little extra low buck, high effect detail. For the "Fairways" fluff a little fine grind foam from Woodland Scenics around. Use a dry paint brush to spread it around.

I like to use a couple different shades to break up the monotony. Maybe a little medium and or coarse grind for the "rough". Always try to use a blend of colors and layer the darker shades beneath the lighter shades so you dont wind up with garish wads of one particular shade.

"Static grass" works/blends in well with the ground foam and can really perk things up. Again remember to use a blend rather than a billious single shade. 

Do some areas thicker than others so you get a little topography. It doesnt take much to get a little lie of the land going. Once you've got everthing fluffed out and blended around, hose it down (spray bottle) with the fixative.
Sometimes I fog of yellow, white, orange, or purple spray paint in selceted meadowy areas to mimic Dandy Lions, Buttercups, Wild Daiseys, California Poppies, or Thistle. Works best if the nozzle is goobed up a bit so it's tiny drops instead of completely atomized. The result is startling, but it takes a sinlge light touch fogged well away from the area so it floats down randomly.

D'oh! Did I mention that it's a good idea to mask your track. LOL. 

The only drawback to the medium is that it sets up kinda hard and crispy. Way back in the day I came up with an alternative method. If you want a softer more turf like finish ya gotta use aerosol contact cement to retain the foams elasticity. This technique requires fixing each layer independently rather than fixing all layers in one swoop like the matte medium. I actually prefer the contact cement method but it is more costly and labor intensive.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

What did you use for the chain link fence. Looks great whatever it is. Super nice track.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice, I like the flow. It does look very fast and clean.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Track looks great LR! :thumbsup: 

Regarding vaccuming the track, I've found that I am taking a vaccum to my track about every weekend anyway. Granted, my track is in my garage, and the garage door is open quite a bit on the weekends, so there is a lot of dusty air moving around in there. But even inside the house, or in a basement, I would probably still vaccum the track before I began some laps. When I don't, I always assume my slide-out deslots are due to dust, so I like to take that excuse 'off the table' if you will.

I guess my point is you might find yourself using the vaccum almost as frequently even if you used something else on the table.

How often do the rest of you guys vaccum your tracks?

Keep us updated on the track LR - you have got some nice spots there for scenery, and it will be fun to watch and learn as you add to it.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

cagee said:


> What did you use for the chain link fence. Looks great whatever it is.


Simple window screen. I had some left over from fixing some screens at our old house before we moved. Attached the screen to nails in three places using wire removed from leftover track wire. Pulled it out of the insulation. I know, rock hard nails aren't too kind to crashing bodies but in numerous attempts to intentionally create carnage, I haven't had any incidents.

Bill - Thanks for the great tips! I'll definitely try the things you mentioned. 

I haven't completely lost interest in the track but I have gotten distracted by another old hobby of mine. Building Nascar models. I haven't built one in 10 or 11 years  

I do have a couple of 5 bay garages that I built using Pikestuff trucking terminals (hacked up and "customized"). They came out rather well. Also built the obligatory refreshment stand with custom stickers I made instead of the kit stickers. And I've got about 4 other buildings waiting to be assembled (another Pikestuff structure will be turned into an infield care center, scoring/control tower, food vendor, fueling area). After I got the timing/scoring working, I really got into running some cars and put off the structures thing.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> I thought about buying Track tape but I went with paint instead. I first tried using Testors paint pens/markers since I had a couple laying around but they were worthless due to inconsistent paint flow to the tip. I then purchased Uni-Paint brand paint markers from Staples. These are made by Sanford who also makes Sharpie markers. I bought a 6 pack of assorted colors. They worked wonderfully!
> 
> I used some lengthy scrap pieces of extruded vinyl that would fit down into the slot for a straightedge and also a couple pieces of laminated poster board for the curves. It would also fit down into the slot yet conform to whatever curve I had to paint.
> 
> The red and blue were outstanding with one simple coat while the yellow and white.........could use a second coat but they still look good.


Pat,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

Have been trying to figure out what to use for lane colors for a while now. I also used Testors on my last layout and those paint pens are junk. This sounds like the ticket for me!

Also like the idea about putting the vinyl in the slot and Laminated poster board for the curves. This is a HUGE help for my layout needs.

Going to go out right now and look for some of those Sanford paint pens. Right now! Oh boy!!!!!  Tacos sound good with a Huge drink also! Mmmmmmm

Thanks a Million Pat, Bob...zilla


----------

